# Airsoft?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey ya all. Do any of you practice in your house with an Airsoft or similar gun? IF anyone has any knowledge on them that they'd like to pass on I'm all sponge here. I want something to closely match my G23. I've read about gas electric and spring...???

Thanks


----------



## hal9000 (Aug 3, 2007)

*I dunno about that...*

Dry fire practice with a real gun strikes me as a much better form of practice. Something close in feel to your G23 would probably mess you up when you went to fire the real thing. I never understood why any adult would want one of those things, although they seem pretty popular. Huh.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I was too embarassed to say anything before, but I used to own quite a few airsoft replicas. I know some good handgun airsoft makers are KJW(Kwan Ju Works) and KWA(i don't remember what it stands for). KSC also makes some good ones. I would recommend a gas blow back and I think all of these manufacturers make a Glock model 23. I wouldn't worry about it not feeling the same as your real one. Before I had ever held a real Glock, I had an airsoft G18 and when I did handle a real G17, I couldn't tell the difference wieght and balance wise. Airsoft makes for a safer method of practicing in your house especially if there are youngsters about. make sure, though, to wear eye protection, these things really can "shoot your eye out." Enjoy


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> I was too embarassed to say anything before, but I used to own quite a few airsoft replicas. I know some good handgun airsoft makers are KJW(Kwan Ju Works) and KWA(i don't remember what it stands for). KSC also makes some good ones. I would recommend a gas blow back and I think all of these manufacturers make a Glock model 23. I wouldn't worry about it not feeling the same as your real one. Before I had ever held a real Glock, I had an airsoft G18 and when I did handle a real G17, I couldn't tell the difference wieght and balance wise. Airsoft makes for a safer method of practicing in your house especially if there are youngsters about. make sure, though, to wear eye protection, these things really can "shoot your eye out." Enjoy


I've read about a pro compititipn shooter who practices with one a lot. I figure if I could pull a trigger a couple thousand times per month and save mucho money that's a plus. The brain has a memory for those kind of things. Pro athletes practice that way all the time.

That's for the info.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I still ocasionally break out my Crossman air pistol for some backyard relaxation. In fact I've even taken two citrus rats with it.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I actually play airsoft. It is similar to paintball without the mess. Most of the guys I play with are either active Military or LE. They use it for training, I use it to get some trigger time fun. I have a gas blow back 1911 that actually has a touch of recoil. It shoots the BB out at about 400 FPS (Feet Per Second). It is made of metal and with the magazine in it it feels the same as a real 1911. Keep in mind though a good airsoft gun runs about $300.00-$600.00, so you mine as well get some real steel for that price.

We play Milsim which is Military simulation. You could go all day and only pop off about 10 rounds. I prefer the speed ball style. It is more trigger time and fast paced. 

When I play airsoft I get a similar rush to the one I had when I was in Bail Enforcement. You have a objective and a goal. You have to complete those and not get killed. So it is really exciting and nerve racking at the same time.


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

I've got some pests around my house that annoy me a ton. squirrels and racoons rooting around in the garbage outside. Snakes in the back where my puppy plays, etc. Do the airsoft replica pistols have enough juice to help me with that situation or is it only effective on much smaller animals like rats?


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, it will work as a non-lethal form to get rid of them. When you get hit it hurts like a strong bee sting and leaves a welp.


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

At what velocity are they lethal?


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I know this will "harvest" a citrus rat. It's exactly the model I have. I got mine at KMart. It was pretty inexpensive. ($50 range) http://www.crosman.com/site/listing/1051 
It does well out to about 10 yards, even with me as the operator. You get about 50, or so shots per CO2 charge.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

cbrgator said:


> At what velocity are they lethal?


I don't think it will ever be deadly, but it could seriously injure someone. I saw a guy get his front tooth shot out.


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

I meant lethal for small animals like squirrels and racoons... =)


----------



## hal9000 (Aug 3, 2007)

*airsoft vs. glock*

>I wouldn't worry about it not feeling the same as your real one. 
>Before I had ever held a real Glock, I had an airsoft G18 and when I did handle a real G17, 
>I couldn't tell the difference wieght and balance wise.

So you're saying Glocks feel like cheap toys? I suppose many might agree with that:smt033

Just Teasing


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> Hey ya all. Do any of you practice in your house with an Airsoft or similar gun? IF anyone has any knowledge on them that they'd like to pass on I'm all sponge here. I want something to closely match my G23. I've read about gas electric and spring...???
> 
> Thanks


im not trying to derail the thread here but, im glad you changed your avatar tnoisaw because, frankly your old one gave me the creeps. :roll:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

stormbringerr said:


> im not trying to derail the thread here but, im glad you changed your avatar tnoisaw because, frankly your old one gave me the creeps. :roll:


Hey now! That was a pic of me. A little morphed in Phototshop mind ya.:mrgreen:


----------



## oldracer (Sep 2, 2007)

I bought a pretty accurate copy of my Sig 226 made by a company named "Tokyo Marui". It even has a rail so I can pop on my laser sight when shooting at the rats that live in out banana, papaya and other fruit trees. It has a rough trigger pull but is similar to the real thing and is pretty accurate to 25 feet and the weight is close to the real thing w/o the loaded clip. It uses the stuff called "green gas" and shoots little white pellets. I got it to practice trigger pulls with but is some fun. The box has several of the letters of the Sig Sauer name scratched off due to copyright issues which I thought was funny. I think they are made in Hong Kong as I remember a hobby store there with many gas powered gun copies and even uniforms such as a full blown CHP Motor Cycle officer set!


----------

